# Massive headaches when lifting



## jorjorbinx (Jul 2, 2014)

I get a pounding in the back of my head when I lift heavy . I went to the chiropractorer and he told me it was because of my neck that was out of line and pinched my nerve damaging my central nervous system. I haven't been to the gym in three weeks to test out if this is working or not. Has anyone had anything similar to this? The headaches only come when I workout hard like the last few reps.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jul 2, 2014)

I had this "event" happen a couple of years ago and could never figure out what it was so I had to stop working out. I started working out again and never came back for over a year


----------



## Oldschool (Jul 2, 2014)

I used to get those. Don't now. Go see a real doc.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jul 2, 2014)

That was the next step if the chiropractor doesn't work


----------



## s2h (Jul 2, 2014)

Hypertension...


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jul 2, 2014)

s2h said:


> Hypertension...


This may be possible the second time but the first time I never touched gear. But eating was horrible and didn't know what I was doing . Second time high bp is more than a possibility. It just started to lower. But it was steady 170 after I dropped gear. Now back to 124/80


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jul 2, 2014)

I was also 21 at the time drank a lot. And now I'm 25


----------



## s2h (Jul 2, 2014)

exercise induced...check it when you train hard and also be aware if your holding your breath for too long while lifting..


----------



## jshel12 (Jul 2, 2014)

I actually just went to doctor for severe headaches yesterday. I'm 31 never got them before. I didn't think it had to do with lifting he thought it may be from lifting and stress.  Anyway he prescribed me isomethept-dichloralp-acetamin.  Its supposed to alleviate pressure and help with pain. People with migraines take this stuff.  I only used it twice so far as I don't like to take pain killers due to kidney stress. But it seems to help somewhat. Don't know if this even applies to you but when you mentioned pounding in back of head I immediately thought of my recent head aches.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jul 2, 2014)

s2h said:


> exercise induced...check it when you train hard and also be aware if your holding your breath for too long while lifting..


My Buddy noticed that while working out also. I'll pay some extra attention to it and see


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jul 2, 2014)

jshel12 said:


> I actually just went to doctor for severe headaches yesterday. I'm 31 never got them before. I didn't think it had to do with lifting he thought it may be from lifting and stress.  Anyway he prescribed me isomethept-dichloralp-acetamin.  Its supposed to alleviate pressure and help with pain. People with migraines take this stuff.  I only used it twice so far as I don't like to take pain killers due to kidney stress. But it seems to help somewhat. Don't know if this even applies to you but when you mentioned pounding in back of head I immediately thought of my recent head aches.



Did you get them only when Working out? I started getting stress related stys under my eye around the same time because of my cycle of DECA and tren that was too long. Were u heat sensitive? After I had the first one all the ones after came a lot easier .let me know if this is familiar


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 2, 2014)

def sounds like you hold your breath while lifting...could also be dehydration....high blood pressure


----------



## SFW (Jul 2, 2014)

> I went to the chiropractorer and he told me it was because of my neck  that was out of line and pinched my nerve damaging my central nervous  system.


 pffft. He's a quack looking for more business. The blood vessels in your head have dilated too much. Caffeine + Low dose aspirin should help. And stay hydrated!


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jul 3, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> def sounds like you hold your breath while lifting...could also be dehydration....high blood pressure


The  2 days before  it happened I was at the x games and didnt drink the normal water I usually do. I think your right with holding my breath my bp was really high prior to this but nothing happened then


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jul 3, 2014)

SFW said:


> pffft. He's a quack looking for more business. The blood vessels in your head have dilated too much. Caffeine + Low dose aspirin should help. And stay hydrated!


I just want to be fixed. I don't do much other than work and take care of my baby. This is one of my only hobbies and would do anything to be back in the gym


----------



## jshel12 (Jul 5, 2014)

jorjorbinx said:


> Did you get them only when Working out? I started getting stress related stys under my eye around the same time because of my cycle of DECA and tren that was too long. Were u heat sensitive? After I had the first one all the ones after came a lot easier .let me know if this is familiar



Not only when working out, it seems that was when I would get my first one of day while working out then a few more later.  I was and still am on tren E 400 mgs a week. I'm always heat sensitive, I sweat like a pig, I always have my AC on in car and house all the time and act like a bitchy little girl if I'm with someone who doesn't use their AC.


----------



## JeanClaude (Jul 20, 2014)

probably holding ur breath and not breathing on the last few reps


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jul 21, 2014)

JeanClaude said:


> probably holding ur breath and not breathing on the last few reps


Pretty sure this is what it was


----------



## SheriV (Jul 21, 2014)

I have a misaligned vertebrae in my neck...I have to watch how much tension is in my traps or I give myself headache..lifting or not
I get hydration headaches and I definitely hold my breath a lot when lifting..

also...I killed me bp on one batch of "var" I got once...that was crazy bad headaches that stuck around no matter what I did until a close buddy said...hey..didnt you just start some new var ..have you checked your bp?

never had high before or since so never connected it.


----------



## s2h (Jul 21, 2014)

jshel12 said:


> Not only when working out, it seems that was when I would get my first one of day while working out then a few more later.  I was and still am on tren E 400 mgs a week. I'm always heat sensitive, I sweat like a pig, I always have my AC on in car and house all the time and act like a bitchy little girl if I'm with someone who doesn't use their AC.




Hypertension...had tons of these headaches in the past...


----------



## bar_belle (Jul 21, 2014)

IMHO since you have some solid input here, I suggest you begin with the condition that is most health/life threatening, Blood Pressure.  Life is too short and too precious to be foolish.  

Sincerely,

Mom (Belle)


----------



## exerciseordie (Jul 21, 2014)

Been getting the same thing but I believe mine to be from allergies. Then today I start feeling sick and getting bad headaches when my girl just got sick a few days ago...went to the doc today and she has strep. So hopefully I don't get that. But yea brother see a doc and get it fixed. Headaches when lifting suck because the more you push yourself the worse they get.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jul 22, 2014)

Its been a month and this is my second week back and everything is good. Iv been focusing on my breathing alot more... I think that was the main cause and the neck was coinsidece ... I'm being very cautious and aware


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jul 22, 2014)

Blood pressure is 124/74


----------



## mrtom (Sep 28, 2014)

Do you hold your breath a lot when you lift?


----------



## Tagger (Sep 28, 2014)

Was going to say blood pressure but that looks good.


----------

